# Made a modification to the HS1132



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm fairly tall and the chute rotation handle is pretty low.

So.

I dug around in my scrap metal pile and did this.




Looks a little cobby, but it works so I don't care.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

And it's all about making life easier.

Looks like there was a bit of modification to that John Deere in the background too.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice mod.
If you decide to make it look a bit neater, You can get a universal joint and make it look kind of like some Yamahas do but on the oposite side.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> And it's all about making life easier.
> 
> Looks like there was a bit of modification to that John Deere in the background too.


My dad bought that one new in 1977, I've been running it since I was in the 5th grade, I'm knida emotionally attached to it. lol. I put a tall Ariens chute, did the impeller mod, and put some newer style tires on it(beats the crap out of the original tires with chains). It really moves snow now. The engine runs and starts perfect but I'd really like to put a Honda or a clone engine on it some day.


----------

